
The First Best Seller: Samuel Richardson’s Pamela - Petiver
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/first-best-seller
======
illiilliiililil
As for myself, I found it a totally boring read. I understand its place in
classrooms though. And I'm glad the society depicted is dead and gone.

